# Visa to VietNam | Visa Vietnam for Foreiners | Visa Vietnam online | Visa Vietnam



## visavietnam (May 14, 2013)

Vietnam now provides foreigners 1 month or 3 months with once time or multiple times visa on arrival. However, it’s still difficult for many foreigners to know the process of getting a visa to Vietnam. You should remember that there is no visa on arrival without applying online form. It’ll take 4 steps to get a legal entrance to Vietnam

-	Fill out a secure online application form
-	Confirm and pay for the service fee.
-	Get approval letter
-	Get your visa stamped upon arrival.

You have to come to Vietnam by air and arrive at only 3 airports in Vietnam: Noi Bai Airport (Ha Noi), Tan Son Nhat Airport (Ho Chi Minh City) and Da Nang International Airport (Da Nang). 

There is no exception for any services you use to get a visa on arrival. Normally, other visa services take 3- 4 working days to have your case solved and even longer if you get visa yourself at Vietnam Embassy or Consulate. But once you apply through visavietnam.pro, we make sure that you will receive the approval letter no more than 2 days and 24 hours in urgent cases and get your visa stamped as fast as possible. 

Visit visavietnam.pro website and apply to get your visa in the fastest, cheapest and most convenient way.

Get troubles when applying an online form for VISA TO VIETNAM? Can’t find the reliable service to get visa speedy and conveniently? Suspect the authenticity of payment for online visa? Now you can throw out all of this worry by using visavietnam.pro service, we guarantee to provide you:

-	A secure online form with checking mistakes of typing or spelling to make sure your registration legally.
-	1-2 working days and even only 4-8 hours of processing and you can get approval letter (which usually takes 3-4 days to receive)
-	Cheapest fee only 32$ for the maximum level
-	Payment made through OnPay- the most reliable international payment gateway.
-	Discount for group of 4 and more

As soon as receiving your applying request via visavietnam.pro, we will send you a confirm email and start the process immediately. 

Apply to get a visa on arrival by visavietnam.pro to get your visa in the fastest, cheapest and most convenient way.

Time goes by and Vietnam is no longer considered as a messy country with wars and public unrest. Travelling to Vietnam becomes easier than ever but it has been liter bit confused in choosing right service for getting a visa to Vietnam in so many channels nowadays. You can get a visa to Vietnam by yourself but it’s really complicated and wastes time. Instead of providing information to Embassy or Consulate and takes tons of stages to work out, you can find another easy way getting visa by visavietnam.pro.
Visavietnam.pro is the best service in providing visa to Vietnam for foreigners, you will get:
-	Secure online application form and checking spelling and typing mistakes service
-	Visa approval letter issued by Immigration Department
-	Visa stamped at Vietnam airport
-	The cheapest price includes service fee and stamping fee: Minimum fee of service is only 10$ and the maximum is 32$
-	The shortest duration of processing visa: 1-2 working days and even only 4-8 hours of processing and you can get approval letter (usually longer if using other website services)
Choose visavietnam.pro to enjoy the best service of getting visa to Vietnam



Add: 2nd Floor, 204 Room, No.18 Yen Ninh Street,
Ba Dinh, Ha Noi, Viet Nam
(+84) 9.6521.6521


----------



## visavietnam (May 14, 2013)

4 problems of booking air ticket to Vietnam

•	Booking ticket as soon as possible
If you plane to travel to Vietnam in the next 3 months, you would better book air ticket in advance at least 1-2 months to get the best deal. And remember, booking through official Vietnam Airlines website would be cheaper than through a travel agency.
•	One way ticket
Buying one way ticket may cause a lot of troubles if you want to enter Vietnam. Without round ticket, the authority can suspect the real purpose of your travelling. You will be forced to stay in the airport till they finish the investigation and find everything is ok for you or you have to come back your country immediately. Therefore, the best you can do is to prepare a visa to Vietnam before you go or use some online services to get visa on arrival. Not only does it save time when you land at the airport, it seems you had your name run through databases before you were issues a visa. This is no guarantee they’ll let you enter but seems to better the odds.
•	Choose the reliable online booking system
In Vietnam, there are many airlines providing online booking services, however each of them offers different prices which definitely makes you confuse. It is a fact in Vietnam that the highest price belongs to the most reliable airlines. So, I truly recommend you to use the service of Vietnam Airline to book ticket for the safeness and convenience.
•	Online payment for visa and master card
A lot of travelers cannot use their visa or master card in the payment system of Vietnam when booking online ticket. There may have a bunch of reasons, but here are some advices for the case you entered the card details on website and got nothing:
-	Be sure that you use the correct site and choose the correct country (such as to book ticket via Vietnam Airlines: Vietnam Airline Portal
-	Contact your card issuers, just to make sure it isn’t blocked.
-	Check with your hotel and see if they can do anything for you (if you are living in Vietnam)


----------



## visavietnam (May 14, 2013)

*Michael T. Sestak, accused of selling visas, held without bond*

By Ali Watkins and Michael Doyle | McClatchy Washington Bureau 
WASHINGTON - The Foreign Service officer accused of selling hundreds of visas to residents of Vietnam made his first appearance in D.C. court Tuesday, as more details of the alleged conspiracy have come to light. 
Federal prosecutors say that Michael T. Sestak, who's also a reserve Navy officer, joined a 27-year-old University of Denver graduate named Hong Vo and others to recruit customers who'd pay up to $70,000 for a visa. All told, prosecutors say in legal filings, Sestak received "several million dollars in bribes" for approving the visas.
In a 10-minute session Tuesday afternoon, U.S. Magistrate Judge Deborah A. Robinson informed Sestak that he faces up to 20 years in prison on charges of conspiracy to commit visa fraud and bribery. For now, Robinson declined to release Sestak from jail and held him without bond. 
Seldom looking up from the table, and dressed in tan pants and a gray T-shirt, Sestak sat silently next to his attorney during the session. In addition to agreeing on a preliminary hearing date of June 14, Sestak's legal counsel, J. Michael Hannon, filed a bond review motion to be heard Thursday. 
Prosecutors said in a May 22 court document that "a conservative estimate" of the proceeds from the alleged conspiracy was "at least $10 million," although officials added that "approximately $5 million in proceeds remains unaccounted for" and is thought to be in Vietnam.
Authorities arrested Sestak in Southern California last month. Vo was arrested early last month in Denver, but she hasn't yet appeared in D.C. court. In court filings, prosecutors have cited four other alleged co-conspirators, including one of Vo's siblings, who live in Vietnam. The United States doesn't have an extradition treaty with Vietnam, limiting U.S. officials' ability to seize all the suspects.
On Tuesday, however, officials announced the arrest in Washington of a 29-year-old Vietnamese citizen, Truc Tranh Huynh, one of Vo's cousins, as one of the alleged co-conspirators.In a previously undisclosed document, prosecutors identified another of the alleged co-conspirators as Anhdao Thuy Nguyen, also known as Alice Nguyen. On May 9, a State Department Diplomatic Security Service special agent, Simon Dinits, filed a warrant to seize money in a brokerage account in Nguyen's name, claiming it came from visa fraud
Investigators say the alleged conspiracy occurred while Sestak was handling non-immigrant visas in the U.S. consulate in Ho Chi Minh City. In court documents, federal investigators say Vo "earned a minimum of $45,000" last year for her alleged participation.
"Sestak agreed to approve non-immigrant visas for applicants for a fee," prosecutors said in the court document filed May 22, while "Vo reached out to people in Vietnam and in the U.S. and would advertise that 'the deal' was being facilitated by a 'lawyer' who could guarantee visas for people to come to the United States."
The alleged conspiracy covered at least 500 fraudulent visa applications, according to investigators. From May 1 to Sept. 6 of last year, investigators say, the Ho Chi Minh City consulate received 31,386 non-immigrant visa applications and rejected 35.1 percent of them. During the same period, Sestak handled 5,489 visa applications and rejected only 8.2 percent of them, according to investigators. 
Sestak, 41, served in the consulate until last September, when he left in preparation for active-duty service with the Navy. By then, investigators say, an informant had tipped them to the alleged visa scheme.
Vo worked "at a series of jobs in Colorado and then California," and then moved to Vietnam for about two years after graduating from the University of Denver in 2008, according to court documents filed by her attorneys.
"The defendant's family members have verified that they have not seen any evidence of unexplained wealth on defendant's part and that they were totally surprised by her arrest," defense attorneys Robert Feitel and Sandi Rhee said in a May 23 request filing.
Feitel and Rhee said Vo wasn't a flight risk and that they were attempting to get her released on bail.


----------



## visa2asia (May 13, 2021)

As Vietnam is making tremendous efforts to battle Covid-19, the country has significantly altered its entry policy as well as economic development strategies. Since March 22th, 2020, the Vietnam government has ceased all entries of foreigners in order to ensure the citizen’s safety. 
Despite that, keeping the economy stable is also one of Vietnam’s major goals. Therefore, the country still allows entry for international diplomats, government officials, and experts amid the pandemic. They are required with a Vietnam entry permit to legally enter the country.


----------

